# Inlay



## DLJeffs (Mar 27, 2015)

Can anyone do a little tutorial for doing wood inlay on flat work? I tried unsuccessfully once to put a dark band of black ebony into a little piece I was making. Too large of gaps and what not. Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2015)

@barry richardson has one started "inlay my way"


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2015)

Okay, just realized that's probably not what you're looking for Doug, sorry.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, the easiest way is to cut the slot, ideally with a pass or passes with a table saw (router bits have a tendency to chatter and drift, especially in hard wood) then sneak up on the thickness of your inlay strip with a drum or belt slander. Since most folks don't have those, a well tuned table saw will do fine to cut your thin strips. In addition, use tinted epoxy ( with India ink, ebony oil stain, I've used both with success) to glue in the strips, it will fill and hide any gaps...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Barry. That's kind of what I figured. When I tried it a while ago I think I just got in a hurry. My inlay strips weren't cut very straight or smooth enough (in my opinion) so I gave up. I've learned a bit more here to improve my table saw skills so maybe i'll give it another go soon.


----------

